# اي كتاب باللغة الانجليزيه عن الصناعات الكيميائيه



## نسيم2 (27 أبريل 2013)

احبائي صلو على محمد اريد منكم ان تساعدوني في الحصول على اي كتاب عن الصناعات الكيميائيه ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------

